# Pigeon Losses During Training / Racing



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I was currious about this topic and thought it may be an interesting topic for discussion here.

Over to those here on the board that participate in Pigeon Racing... what is a typical "loss rate" of birds during a season of traning and racing? I say it it safe to say, that if one is going to raise, train and race pigeons that some where along the line they're going to lose some birds, but what is typical and / or what have some of y'all experienced or heard about?

I've heard upwards or 80% losses throughout a race season and / or something really goes wrong on a particular race and all brids entered from a loft are lost.

I'm sure most anything is possible and there are lots of factors involved... YBs, OBs, distances involved, weather, training, quality of care birds get, etc... but what is typical? Does the AU or NPRA (?) keep such statistics??


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Loses can be great or small. As you said weather and even the sun makes a big difference. high solar flare days. Increased elctro magnetic storms of the sun Can cause big problems. Good stock helps to keep down the number lost. Good training And good judgement. Birds that are not ready for a race should be held to rest. Looking at the breast color can show the bird is over worked And not up to the race. Percents. can run from 25 to 100 Depending on factors. And higher numbers are in young bird season. Teams of birds should rotate Well just good methods to insure the birds are ready Should be put in front. BUT alot will fly and fly the birds suffer . Last year world wide saw high numbers lost. As never seen befor. I think this was due to high solar activity.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

re lee said:


> ... Looking at the breast color can show the bird is over worked And not up to the race...


  

When you say "look at the breast color", what is "good" and what is "bad"? I don't think you're talking white meat / dark meat here, I hope...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> When you say "look at the breast color", what is "good" and what is "bad"? I don't think you're talking white meat / dark meat here, I hope...



Hi Zig, 

Actually, this could be right on! >LOL. I do recall reading somewhere about breasts on a "tired" bird or one that is not in the best health will be blue-ish or darker. The healthy, fit bird's is nice and pink. Re lee should be able to advise you better though. I could be wrong altogether and I don't even know the reasons for this but I seem to remember reading this somewhere before.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You are ringht Brd when the breast is darck in color. The bird is still pumping blood heavyer . from its past race And needs some more time to rest. When its mormal the breast will be a lighter color and the bird will be in better shape to race agin.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I wonder if the darker breast color is from micro-tears in the muscle tissue from over work?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Lost*

I have some baby rollers that get lost for 24 hours and find thier way home and finaly decided to stay. Don't know what up with that? It's one family line. 2004 losses about 10 birds. Didn't home or were eaten. Got about 40-60 birds.


----------

